# Gregory



## Wendy (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's my baby Gregory. He loves having his photo taken. He gets jealous of my plants when I am having a photo session and needs to get in on the action.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh, he is so kissable...:smitten: Great photo!


----------



## nikv (Feb 19, 2009)

What a handsome kitty!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice kitty!

Did you see the article in the last issue of Orchids about cats & Catts? Pretty interesting.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2009)

Adorable!!!! Nice golden colour....


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice xat, I hope he doesn't develope a taste for slipper leaves!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 20, 2009)

He does look like he enjoys posing! I like the name - no shortening on this one!


----------



## Elena (Feb 20, 2009)

Aww, he's so sweet


----------



## Heather (Feb 20, 2009)

My very favorite forum kitty.


----------



## Gilda (Feb 20, 2009)

He looks very smug and as if he is daring you not to take his pic !! Cute !


----------

